# PB 17" et pixel mort



## zooranium (7 Avril 2003)

Bonjour à tous, 

Il y a un "pixel mort" sur la dalle LCD. Il s'agit en fait d'un pixel qui est blanc. Il est visible lorsque j'affiche un fond de couleur rouge ou bleu. Sur un fond noir, le pixel défectueux n'est plus visible . 
Sur du jaune ou du vert, il semble afficher correctement la couleur, mais ces deux couleurs sont lumineuses donc, le phénomène est moins sensible. 

Il me semble qu'il y a différentes sortes de pixels morts : 
ceux qui affichent que du rouge, que du bleu, du blanc, du noir, pixel éteint, etc... Pouvez-vous m'en dire plus ?

quelles sont vos expériences ? Vaut-il mieux que j'échange le portable avant que ça n'empire (je l'ai acheté à la Fnac samedi ). 
Merci d'avance. 
kg


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zooranium:</font><hr /> * Bonjour à tous, 

Il y a un "pixel mort" sur la dalle LCD. Il s'agit en fait d'un pixel qui est blanc. Il est visible lorsque j'affiche un fond de couleur rouge ou bleu. Sur un fond noir, le pixel défectueux n'est plus visible . 
Sur du jaune ou du vert, il semble afficher correctement la couleur, mais ces deux couleurs sont lumineuses donc, le phénomène est moins sensible. 

Il me semble qu'il y a différentes sortes de pixels morts : 
ceux qui affichent que du rouge, que du bleu, du blanc, du noir, pixel éteint, etc... Pouvez-vous m'en dire plus ?

quelles sont vos expériences ? Vaut-il mieux que j'échange le portable avant que ça n'empire (je l'ai acheté à la Fnac samedi ). 
Merci d'avance. 
kg   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est étonnant tu parles d'un pixel blanc, que tu ne vois pas sur fond noir ?
En principe ils sont rouge, vert,ou, bleu ( RVB ) ou noir si les trois couches sont mortes.
Pour tout dire j'ai un pixel mort sur chacunes de mes machines, c'est à toi de décider si tu le toléres où pas.
En principe cela n'évolue pas, la dalle est sortie d'usine comme ça,
il y a de grandes chances que ton écran ne bouge plus.
Sur mon Ti j'ai un pixel noir ( bien moins gênant que bleu ou rouge) depuis 14 mois, mais c'est tout.
Tu as une quinzaine pour réfléchir, éventuellement trouver d'autres défauts ! ( ce que je ne te souhaite pas )
Si tu veux t'en débarrasser, la meilleure méthode consiste à te faire rembourser, pour racheter de suite (pour avoir de nouveau 15 jours de réflexion)
Mais rien ne garantit que le suivant n'auras pas un ou deux pixels morts (rouge ou vert !!, ou encore problème d'éjection (souvent cité sur les 1ers 17").

En tout cas désolé pour toi.


----------



## diloume (7 Avril 2003)

Un PB 17" à la Fnac, wwoooowwwww, voila quelqun de chanceux !!!! Tu l'avais commandé ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (7 Avril 2003)

juste pour chipoter, y a différents pixels morts. ceux qui ne s'allument pas et qui sont donc blancs puisque c'est le rétroéclairage qu'on voit au travers, et ceux qui restent allumés à fond, de la couleur de leur couche. c'est pour ça qu'un utilitaire comme pixelcheck fait apparaitre toutes les couches allumées à 100 %, une par une, toutes allumées (écran noir) et toutes éteintes (écran blanc).

sinon pour les échanges, la fnac est effectivement l'idéal puisqu'on a 15 jours pour rapporter la machine insatisfaisante, sans avoir à justifier de quoi que ce soit et se la faire soit échanger, soit rembourser. c'est peut-être valable aussi chez les autres grandes enseignes style darty et consorts, mais là je ne sais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2003)

Justement Djib tu ne chipotes pas.
Je suis intêressé de savoir si ce qu'on apelle dans ce cas là "pixel mort".
Correspond en fait à une zone pas pixelisée du tout à la base !
On m'a toujours dit que si les couches sont mortes, cela donnait un pixel noir
En bref ma question est: est ce un pixel mort,ou, un pixel innexistant ?
(ce qui ne change rien au problème c'est sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )


----------



## zooranium (7 Avril 2003)

salut,

je confirme, il s'agit bien d'un pixel blanc.
J'ai regardé à la loupe, et on distingue très bien le point blanc. En fait, il s'agit apparement que d'une des trois diodes qui est blanche.

Où peut-on trouver le logiciel de test dont tu parles ?

Pour info : acheté jeudi et machine livrée samedi. Livraison initialement prévue pour mardi prochain.


j'ai aussi un petit grésillement sous el clavier. On dirait comme un grésillement de haut parleur. C'est assez curieux. Je ne l'avais pas remarqué auparavent. j'ai tout de meme pas de bol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!

je crois qu'il va faire un retour fnac dès demain !!!

merci en tout cas pour vos réponses.
kg


----------



## carrera (7 Avril 2003)

Pourrais tu nous dire dans quelle FNAC tu l'à acheté et surtout ou tu le ramene pour qu'on puisse l'eviter a notre tour.
Tu dis acheté mardi et livré samedi, bein j'pe te dire que t'as du bol. Moi j'attend depuis le 14 janvier.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2003)

Carrera, la FNAC ne reconditionne pas les retours, ça repart chez Apple.

Bon voilà j'ai trouvé ça :
Erreurs de pixel / norme ISO 
Même sur les écrans LCD haut de gamme, on reconnaît facilement les erreurs de pixel. Ce sont ces petits points brillants (colorés ou blancs) ou sombres. Certes, les erreurs de pixel ne doivent en aucun cas être considérées comme de simples imperfections ou même comme une caractéristique typique des écrans plats. Pourtant, il faut être prêt à en accepter un certain nombre (voir tableau ci-dessous). Les erreurs de pixel se produisent lorsqu'un transistor de l'écran est défectueux. La où un transistor ne s'active plus apparaît un point d'image constamment lumineux (ou sombre). La norme ISO 13406-2 définit plusieurs catégories d'erreurs. Tout fabricant peut se référer à la norme ISO 13406-2; il reste à voir dans quelle catégorie d'erreurs il place son produit! Catégorie d'erreurs Catégorie 1 Catégorie 2 Catégorie 3 
I 0 0 0 
II 2 2 5 
III 5 15 50 
IV 50 150 500 
Catégorie 1: pixel constamment brillant (blanc) 
Catégorie 2: pixel constamment sombre (noir) 
Catégorie 3: sous-pixel défectueux (coloré) 
Dans la catégorie I, la norme ISO n'autorise aucun pixel défectueux. Comme cet objectif ne pourrait être atteint qu'au prix d'un taux de mise au rebut très élevé, aucun fabricant ou presque ne cherche à relever le défi. Pour l'Europe centrale, seule la catégorie d'erreurs II est intéressante. Les catégories d'erreurs III et IV révèlent une qualité extrêmement médiocre.


----------



## 406 (7 Avril 2003)

plus petit, ton écran sera, moins de risque pixel mort, tu aura


----------



## FabriceG (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 406:</font><hr /> * plus petit, ton écran sera, moins de risque pixel mort, tu aura* 

[/QUOTE]Et il marche bien ton 2"


----------



## FabriceG (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 406:</font><hr /> * plus petit, ton écran sera, moins de risque pixel mort, tu aura* 

[/QUOTE]Une autre, pour le fun :

_plus tu te tais, moins d'âneries tu dira_ 

Tu as pris un risque  *ÉNORME* avec ton 15,2"


----------



## 406 (7 Avril 2003)

sur mon camescope ip7 ? oui, oui.
mais bon, ca doit pas etre marrant d'avoir un pixel mort. sur toute la dalle , on doit finir par ne voir que lui. quand j'ai déballé mon tita 15", j'ai poussé un grand ouf de soulagement . une vrai roulette russe, quand même.


----------



## 406 (7 Avril 2003)

c'est pas ca .
c'est : il vaut mieux ne rien dire et passer pour un con, que de parler et ne laisser aucun doute à ce sujet.


----------



## 406 (7 Avril 2003)

si c'est pour me dire, : " moi, je n'ai plus de doute ", tu peux passer ton tour


----------



## samdebecte (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par diloume:</font><hr /> * Un PB 17" à la Fnac, wwoooowwwww, voila quelqun de chanceux !!!! Tu l'avais commandé ?   * 

[/QUOTE]


en effet, si tu n'as pas commander ton powerbook, comme cela semble être le cas, tu es vraiment chanceux....

Dans ce cas, et je le dis sans aucune agressivité a ton encontre, la fnac se fout de ses clients et leur discours: precommandez vous serez servis plus tôt est une escroquerie pure et dure... 
Ils se foutent ouvertement de nous dans ce cas; ils ramassent et encaissent les avoirs ( 838 euros dans ce cas) des clients crédules comme moi ou FabrieG (ben oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Bref je suis un peu dégouté de ces façons de procéder. Mais ce ne serait pas la première fois qu'un achat plaisir se transforme en déceptions sucessives...

En ce qui concerne ton pixel mort et ton grésillement: pas d'hésitation, pour presque 4000 euros, il ne faut pas pousser....
Je le retournerai mais tu as le temps.


----------



## FabriceG (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 406:</font><hr /> *une vrai roulette russe, quand même.  * 

[/QUOTE]hors blague maintenant, je suis bien d'accord avec toi


----------



## FabriceG (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par samdebecte:</font><hr /> *La fnac se fout de ses clients et leur discours: precommandez vous serez servis plus tôt est une escroquerie pure et dure... * 

[/QUOTE]Bon, je suis de la province profonde on dirait, et on doit me prendre pour l'idiot des Alpes, après mon coup fil quotidien à la fnac, le vendeur m'a dit qu'il y en avait un peu partout en IdF, rhône-alpes, rien !


----------



## 406 (7 Avril 2003)

euh. question débile : peux t'on bousiller 2 ou 3 pixels de plus sans que ca se vois pour faire marcher la garantie ? à moins de les masquer avec du noir.


----------



## SirDeck (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Mais rien ne garantit que le suivant n'auras pas un ou deux pixels morts (rouge ou vert !!, ou encore problème d'éjection (souvent cité sur les 1ers 17"). * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est marrant, ça me rappel la sortie du Ti  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je cite de mémoire : 
"Mon clavier s'enfonce à certains endroits"
"je n'arrive plus à éjecter le cd. C'était un normal, pas un format carte de crédit. rien à faire, ça patine "
"Mon Ti me fait des crises de narcolepsie lorsque j'appuie un peu à gauche du track-pad"
"Putain !!!!! Il y a 4 pixels off sur mon Ti. Apple ne les reprend que lorsqu'il y en a plus de 5 !!!! On se fout du m..."
"Lorsque je manipule l'écran, c'est tellement dur que j'ai peur de l'exploser."
"Sur batterie, j'ai l'écran qui siffle au bout d'un certain temps d'utilisation ????"




Sacré machine le Titanium ! Il faut dire que ce sont surtout ceux qui rencontrent des défauts qui hurlent. Normale. Juste même. Et en plus le forum leur trouve des solutions. Au pire, c'est cathartique


----------



## carrera (7 Avril 2003)

*Carrera, la FNAC ne reconditionne pas les retours, ça repart chez Apple. * 



Je ne suis pas tout a fait daccord avec toi. J'ai moi meme fais l'experience en ayant une petite remise de 10%, tu vois ce que je veux dire.
Ca ne me dis toujours pas dans quelle FNAC tu l'as trouvé ton 17


----------



## JediMac (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zooranium:</font><hr /> * Bonjour à tous, 

Il y a un "pixel mort" sur la dalle LCD.   * 

[/QUOTE]
As-tu essayé la technique du massage ? Tu devrais trouver quelques avis là-dessus en cherchant sur les forums.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par carrera:</font><hr /> * Carrera, la FNAC ne reconditionne pas les retours, ça repart chez Apple.  



Je ne suis pas tout a fait daccord avec toi. J'ai moi meme fais l'experience en ayant une petite remise de 10%, tu vois ce que je veux dire.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Yess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dans ce cas il s'agit d'un accord, je l'ai fait pour un écran aussi.
Mais de là a jouer à reconditionner des machines ,et,
les revendre sans rien dire, je ne le crois pas,
ça part pour le refurb Apple.


----------



## samdebecte (8 Avril 2003)

bon, je rentre de ce pas dans la confrérie des estropié du pixel. Heureux propriétaire d'un pb 17 tout chaud de ce matin, j'ai également un vilain peitit pixel blanc au milieu de mon magnifique écran. (une mouche sur la banquise... oui enfin une banquise a 4000 euros quand même).

Je suis également dépositaire d'un très léger grésillement sous le clavier. 

bref, je crois que je ne suis n'y ne serais pas le seul. Mais mes cd et dvd s'éjectent parfaitement, enfin pour l'instant.

Je ne suis pas sur de vouloir attendre 3 mois pour faire un échange de pb 17 par la fnac au risque de tomber encore plus mal et repartir pour un tour. Alors je vais masser et masser encore. au pire je pense fermer les yeux sur ce petit désagrement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et rester zen


----------



## zooranium (8 Avril 2003)

Pour moi, c'est la fnac de Nantes. Le vendeur est tres sympa et compétent. Rien à redire de ce côté là.

J'ai essayé la technique du massage (californien, thaï, breton, etc etc)
aucune amélioration , le pixel reste inanimée !

En ce qui me concerne, je pense que je ferais un echange de la machine. A 4190, la bécane, ça me parait necessaire.
Il est vrai au risque de tomber sur pire !!!


----------



## samdebecte (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zooranium:</font><hr /> * Pour moi, c'est la fnac de Nantes. Le vendeur est tres sympa et compétent. Rien à redire de ce côté là.

J'ai essayé la technique du massage (californien, thaï, breton, etc etc)
aucune amélioration , le pixel reste inanimée !

En ce qui me concerne, je pense que je ferais un echange de la machine. A 4190, la bécane, ça me parait necessaire.
Il est vrai au risque de tomber sur pire !!!



* 

[/QUOTE]

En ce qui concerne la FNAC, je dois reconnaitre que le vendeur qui m'a acceuilli hier était sympathique et , ce qui ne gâte rien, s'y connaissait plutôt bien. Je n'ai pas attaqué la FNAC de Nantes ni tous les vendeurs mais, j'ai relaté un mauvais accueil téléphonique.

Pour ton pixel, as tu essayé de faire une légère pression rotative sur le coté alu de l'ecran (du coté pomme donc), cette technique m'a permis de rénimer mon pixel de facon instantannée.

j'attends pour voir si il revient.


----------



## carrera (8 Avril 2003)

Salut j'ai moi aussi reçu mon ptit bijoux "17" alu, et ohh surprise un abonnement des possesseurs de 17" avec pixel dead était bien là!!!!!
j'ai évidement pris rendez-vous avec une masseuse mais pour l'instant rien a faire, mais bon mon pixel est réactif aux massages. Parfois il s'allume parfois il s'éteint ainsi que son voisin, enfin bref j'amais ce que je veux quoi. Etant donné la réaction de ce Put... de pixel mort vivant y a t'il un espoir de résurection


----------



## zooranium (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par samdebecte:</font><hr /> * 



Pour ton pixel, as tu essayé de faire une légère pression rotative sur le coté alu de l'ecran (du coté pomme donc), cette technique m'a permis de rénimer mon pixel de facon instantannée.

* 

[/QUOTE]


J'ai essayé le massage : pas de changement.
par contre, je vois pas trop ce que tu entends par une légère pression rotative.
tu veux dire directement sur la surface alu au niveau du pixel mort (lorsqu'il est fermé par exemple) ?


----------



## cham (9 Avril 2003)

Il parle d'un service slicé (bientôt Roland Garros). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : Vous l'aurez remarqué, ce post n'a pas vocation à être constructif


----------



## samdebecte (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zooranium:</font><hr /> * 


J'ai essayé le massage : pas de changement.
par contre, je vois pas trop ce que tu entends par une légère pression rotative.
tu veux dire directement sur la surface alu au niveau du pixel mort (lorsqu'il est fermé par exemple) ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

ok, méa culpa, je me suis mal exprimé, mais mon pixel a moi est revenu a la vie. J'ai appuyé sur le coté alu de l'écran, c'est a dire pas directement sur la dalle mais derriere. Et alors qu'un massage direct ne faisait rien , un massage de l'autre coté de l'écran a redonné vie a mon pixel. Maintenant vous en faites ce que vous voulez, mais pour moi ca a marché.


----------



## powerbook867 (9 Avril 2003)

C'est du n'importe quoi d'appuyer sur la coque pour faire revenir un pixel mort !


----------



## samdebecte (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * C'est du n'importe quoi d'appuyer sur la coque pour faire revenir un pixel mort ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

si tu le dis. Moi mon pixel est revenu, c'est tout ce qui m'importe. De plus il me reste 13 jours pour surveiller l'ecran et si ce dernier ne me convient plus, je rends le portable. Donc je ne vois pas ou est le problème. Il y a quelque temps, on aurait pu dire la même chose en ce qui concerne "le massage de pixel"
Si une astuce qui fonctionne ne te convient pas libre a toi de ne pas l'appliquer.

A bon entendeur....


----------



## 406 (9 Avril 2003)

http://www.tomshardware.fr/articlemoniteur.php?IdArticle=254&amp;NumPage=1


----------



## melaure (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * C'est du n'importe quoi d'appuyer sur la coque pour faire revenir un pixel mort ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

coque super souple ! En tout cas ca n'a jamais marché sur mon TI.


----------



## ficelle (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * C'est du n'importe quoi d'appuyer sur la coque pour faire revenir un pixel mort ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

à chacun sa technique de massage, l'important c'est le resultat !
tiens, au prochain pixel fou, je tente le beaume du tigre


----------



## bobo (11 Avril 2003)

En general si le pixel est défectueux dès le départ ça ne marche pas.
Par contre si le pixel est devenu défectueux avec le temps la ça peux fonctionner et j'en ai eu la démo !

Bo.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * C'est du n'importe quoi d'appuyer sur la coque pour faire revenir un pixel mort ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## powerbook867 (11 Avril 2003)

A Ficelle, je n'ai rien à dire, ... ( sic !) 

A Melaure : donc tu vois bien que ca marche pas ! 

Moi des fois, je reve que je gagne au loto, eh ben ca marche pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme quoi le rapport de cause à effet n'est pas toujours où on le croit.... a bon entendeur...


----------



## einqui (14 Avril 2003)

J'ai pu voir la bete hier dans un magasin japonais (au Japon ...). 
Meme motif, meme punition : un pixel blanc en plein milieu de l'ecran (un peu decentre a droite, mais on va pas chipoter!)


----------



## zooranium (14 Avril 2003)

Le technicien apple du centre d'appel m'a annoncé que c'etait seulement à partir du 4 ème pixel mort que le problème était pris en charge par apple.
Je m'en doutais un peu ! GRrrrrr!

c'est tout de même inadmissible sur une machine de ce prix là , d'avoir une telle tolérance.
C'est sûr qu'apple peut faire des marges de l'ordre de 25 % à ce tarif là !

Biensûr, certains me diront qu'il ne faut pas que je me plaigne... puisque j'ai reçu un 17" alors que beaucoup l'attentent depuis des mois... que j'avais qu'à acheter un pc portable....etc...
Eh bien, non, je pense que c'est au consommateur à ne pas se laisser marcher sur les pieds sous le dictacts des multinationales.
Moi, je ferais un échange FNAC de la machine comme elle m'en donne  le droit et je ne remercie pas apple de daigner nous offrir des bécanes à peine au point à un prix aussi élevé(pixel mort, grésillement, blop des haut parleurs...etc).
Il faut savoir ouvrir les yeux... le client est roi, non


----------



## iMax (14 Avril 2003)

Bah si Apple à une tolérance pareille, c'est que sinon, ils auraient bcp trop de retours.

L'usinage d'un écran TFT est complexe, et on ne peut ne pas avoir un petit pourcentage d'écrans aux pixels dead.

C'est surtout une question de bol...

Moi j'ai de la chance, mon écran est top, et celui du Wallstreet que j'avais avant était top aussi, il y'avait juste un pixel bleu qui apparraissait quelques fois, mais qui partait au massage...

Cela dit, si j'avais eu un pixel death sur mon alubook, je pense que j'aurais réagi comme toi


----------



## FabriceG (16 Avril 2003)

J'avoue que la première chose que j'ai faite à été de tester l'écran : pixel dead or not ?

Rien.

Ouf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai eu bien peur... mais ils peuvent apparaître plus tard


----------



## samdebecte (16 Avril 2003)

En ce qui me concerne et après la manipulation décrite plus haut , et depuis maintenant 8 jours mon vilain petit pixel, reste bien sagement fonctionnel.

En ce qui concerne l'éventuelle dégradation de ton ecran avec le temps, je ne connais pas d'ordinateur ou d'autres produits de consommation qui ne soient pas détériorés à un moment ou un autre. Cependant, la petite expérience que j'ai des tft, m'a montré que dans des conditions d'utilisation correcte (pas choc, pas de pression avec les doigts, protection pendant les déplacement....), les pixels resistent plutôt bien. Il m'a été donné de voir un vieux prtable (du côté obscure, un 486 ...beurk) présentant une dalle sans aucuns pixels morts...)

Si tu as si peur que cela, prends l'applecare


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par samdebecte:</font><hr /> * Si tu as si peur que cela, prends l'applecare 



* 

[/QUOTE]

de toute manière, prends l'applecare, c'est le simple bon sens si on veut garder son portable plus d'un an


----------



## samdebecte (16 Avril 2003)

c'est ton avis....
Pour ma part je vais attendre un peu


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Avril 2003)

oui c'est mon avis, et mon conseil, motivé par mon expérience perso avec mon powerbook actuel (un pismo g3 500 qui va sur ses 3 ans) : le prix de l'applecare a été largement amorti dès la première des 6 interventions qu'il a du subir, quand on voit rien que le prix de la carte mère ou de la dalle lcd, on n'hésite pas une seconde ! ceci dit cette seconde a le droit de durer un an, puisqu'il faut contracter l'applecare avant la fin de la garantie normale

en tout cas c'est une source de stress en moins pour tout powerbooker épanoui qui se respecte


----------



## samdebecte (17 Avril 2003)

Je concoit parfaitement ta position en fonction de ce tu as subi avec ton portable. Ce n'est pas mon cas (mais il y a un début a tout). Moi non plus ce n'est pas on premier portable et encore moins mon prémier mac. J'ai (sans doute par chance) toujours pu me passer d'intervention par un tier sur mon matériel, et compte tenu de leur niveau de compétence constatée au cours de mes expériences ce n'est dommage (j'ai même parfois aidé les techniciens "spécialisés" a  réparer les machines de leur clients). En effet, l'utilisation du fer a souder.... mettre les mains dans le camboui ne ma jamais semblé inssurmontable. (en plus j'adore cela). Mais je commence en avoir ras le bol des assurances destinées surtout à faire gagner de l'argent à ceux ci la proposent. Si mon pb me pose des problèmes "insurmontables" après ma garantie d'un an, je verrais si je n'ai pas interet a en acheter un autre. Je ne veux pas passer ma vie a craindre qu'il m'arrive quelque chose. De plus compte tenu de l'évolution du matériel je doute fortement que je me contente d'un powerbook 17 dans les trois années qui viennent. Si applecare permet d'etre tranquille 3 ans, c'est que statistiquement les problèmes couverts par la garantiede sont rares en 3 ans. Les responsables de l'applecare ne sont pas des utopistes, mais des financiers.
Mais ce n'est que mon avis, qui ne tient compte que de mon expérience et de mon rejet de cette attitude "sécuritaire" à tout prix". De plus l'applecare n'est pas une garantie totale de tranquilité. je tiens a préciser qu'il ne s'agit pas uniquement du prix de la garantie mais de son application qui me rends dubitatif...
Une assurance est parfaite tant que l'on en a pas besoin.
Pourquoi ne pas garantir ton matériel 10 ans alors?
La généralisation des assurances dans tous les domaines me donne la désagréable impression de devenir une vache à lait. Non content de vendre du matériel, l'extension de garantie est devenue presque un passage obligatoire. Je revois encore la tête de mon vendeur lorsque j'ai refusé toute forme d'extension de garantie ou d'assurance contre le vol pour mon pb 17...
Je suis un grand garcon et je suis capable d'éviter de faire tomber mon portable, de coincer un stylo entre le clavier et l'écran.....
Si je peux me permettre sur un forum mac..... je ne crois pas que nombreux d'entre nous soit très content des services après vente apple (applecare ou non) . J'ai donc acheté mon pb en toute connaissance de cause,et je laisse aux autres la joie de se frotter a l'applecare
Je préfère prendre soins de mon matériel que de compter sur une hypotétique aide de la part d'applecare.

Mais ce n'est que mon avis

je suis un powerbooker, je me respecte merci, mais je ne veux pas que l'on me prenne trop pour un gloglo (je ne veux pas investir dans une éventuelle panne de mon portable dans les deux ans qui suivent la fin de la garantie normale...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant je peux concevoir que l'on passe son temps a osculter les éventuels grésillements ou chuintements annormaux de ses ordinateurs. Moi je me contente de m'en servir. J'ai sans doute tord, mais on ne se refait pas


----------



## jeanba3000 (17 Avril 2003)

je parle bien de pannes, et pas de bruits désagréables ni de dégâts accidentels ou causés par une mauvaise manipulation, ni de vol, qui ne sont pas couverts par la garantie, applecare ou pas. je suis plutôt du genre soigneux, voire maniaquement soigneux, mais ça n'a pas empêché ces pannes d'arriver.

tu as la chance d'avoir une machine qui n'est jamais tombée en panne, tant mieux. c'était mon cas tant que j'ai eu des machines sédentaires, depuis plus de douze ans. malheureusement je ne crois plus que les machines apple d'aujourd'hui soient aussi solides que mon mac classic qui est encore en parfait état de marche.

quant au SAV apple, je n'ai rien à leur repprocher, les interventions ont duré une semaine maximum (retour en hollande, changement de carte mère), cinq minutes minimum le temps d'échanger le lecteur dvd défectueux (panne quasi systématique du lecteur LG des pismos) ou la baterie morte. 

personnellement ça ne m'intéresse pas de bidouiller ma machine. mon point de vue est avant tout économique. je ne crois pas que ce soit économique de vouloir réparer soi-même sa machine hors garantie vu le prix des pièces. se séparer d'une machine parce qu'elle est en panne, ça veut dire quoi ? la revendre pour pièces à un prix dérisoire ? la jeter ? revendre une machine sous garantie ajoute quand même à sa valeur de revente, non ? bref je n'ai pas le sentiment de me faire entuber en prenant une garantie supplémentaire si j'estime que c'est nécessaire, et personne ne m'a forcé à la prendre.

maintenant ce ne sont que des conseils et des exemples vécus que je cite pour prévenir des risques, statistiques j'en conviens mais présents quand même. tout le monde n'est pas bricoleur, surtout chez les macusers, c'est même une des prétentions d'apple que d'offrir de l'informatique à ceux qui ne veulent que s'en servir, et finalement chacun fait comme il l'entend, sans s'énerver.


----------



## JediMac (19 Avril 2003)

Petite question aux possesseurs du 17". Est ce que AppleWorks est livré avec ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci !


----------



## BigBrotherX (20 Avril 2003)

A vous lire une petite question me turlupine ! La dalle de l'Alu 17" est directement dérivé de l'Imac LCD 17" ? non ?

Alors pourquoi les propriétaires de Imac ne semblent pas avoir (ou trés peu) de probléme de pixels ?!?

A vous lire.


----------



## ficelle (21 Avril 2003)

recrudescence des pixels morts sur ma dalle de 12 !
je dois en compter une bonne dizaine aujourd'hui.
j'en avais deja fait disparaitre une petite serie par massage, mais là, c'est persistant.


----------



## @ybee (21 Avril 2003)

Allant bientôt achter un 12", tu me fais flipper ficelle ;-)

Yen a d'autre qui ont eu ça sur 12" ?

Ceci dit, 10 pixels morts tu peux te le faire échanger là, non ?
Un ou deux tu peux pas mais 10 bien...


----------



## ficelle (21 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par @ybee:</font><hr /> * Allant bientôt achter un 12", tu me fais flipper ficelle ;-)

Yen a d'autre qui ont eu ça sur 12" ? * 

[/QUOTE]

la machine n'en est pas moins exceptionelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je met ça sur le compte à pas de bol... 10 ans de mac, une trentaine de machines perso, jamais un probleme jusqua la rupture de l'ecran de mon pismo le mois dernier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par @ybee:</font><hr /> *Ceci dit, 10 pixels morts tu peux te le faire échanger là, non ?
Un ou deux tu peux pas mais 10 bien...  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est prevu, des que le pismo retrouve un ecran...


----------



## zooranium (30 Avril 2003)

bonsoir,

juste ce petit message pour confirmer qu'il y a bien des alu 17" sans pixel mort.
En effet, je viens d'effectuer l'échange du PB 17 que j'avais acheté début avril à la Fnac.
Le nouveau est sans défaut.
la dalle n'a aucun pixel mort (pour le moment du moins).
Je ne regrette bien evidement pas d'avoir finalement fait l'échange.
Je tiens aussi à remercier le vendeur de la Fnac qui a fait un super boulot. il a gérer le dossier très professionellement.

Nb : je vais poster un thread sur les différences des deux que j'ai pu observer.


----------



## FabriceG (30 Avril 2003)

Oui, bien sûr qu'il y a des 17 sans pixels morts, quelle idée ! Les pixels morts sont un défaut de fabrication de l'écran, pas du portable qui l'accompagne... et plus la surface augmente, plus c'est dur de ne pas en avoir...
On dirait que tu croyais qu'Apple fait tout pour monter des écrans avec pixels morts sur le fleuron de son portable... ne le prend pas mal, mais la paranoïa, ça se soigne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il n'y a pas de complot contre les écrans de nos portables, m'enfin !


----------

